# Game Thread: Tuesday Nov. 7 vs. Sixers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (2-1) - Philadelphia 76ers (2-0)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

 - Broken Finger

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.7
*Rebounds* - Al Harrington 7.7
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.7
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 2 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.67
*FG% * - David Harrison 75.0
*FT%* - Marquis Daniels/Jeff Foster 100.0
*3PT%* - Darrell Armstrong 66.7










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Kevin Ollie | Allen Iverson | Andre Iguodala | Chris Webber | Samuel Dalembert*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Rodney Carney | Kyle Korver | Steve Hunter*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Allen Iverson 35.5
*Rebounds* - Chris Webber 10
*Assists *- Allen Iverson 8
*Steals *- Samuel Dalembert 2.5
*Blocks* - Samuel Dalembert 1.5
*FG% * - Steven Hunter 75.0
*FT%* - Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver 100
*3PT%* - Kyle Korver 80



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 0-1
Road: 2-0
Overall: 2-1 (1st in Central, 2nd in East, 5th in NBA)

Philadelphia 76ers
Home: 1-0
Road: 1-0
Overall: 2-0 (1st in Atlantic, 1st in East, 3rd in NBA)*








</center>








*- 32 points in last game*








*- 39 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jamaal Tinsley vs. Allen Iverson

Games vs. Sixers this year:

None

Average Score:

Sixers- 0
Pacers- 0

Prediction:

Pacers 99
Sixers 87


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha, Kevin Ollie still starts for the Sixers.

Pacers 95
Sixers 91


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Iguodala and Carney.. damn

gotta give them credit for being undefeated thus far, but too bad they're meeting us now 

95 pacers
88 sixers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy 103....6'ers 91...... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers - 104
76ers - 95


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Unfortunetly I will probably miss the majority of this game because of work.


Pacers 101

sixers 97


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 103

sixers 98


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Sixers beat Miami, their not bad thus far.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Sixers beat Miami, their not bad thus far.


They played without Shaq, Zo was in foul trouble, and Wade shot horribly.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers 89
Sixers 83(82 pts from Iverson)


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers 106
76ers 94

Big W in Conseco


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Easy win!

117-92 pacers!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Easy win!
> 
> 117-92 pacers!


Easy win? I don't think so. Sixers are on a roll right now. Iverson is beasting and dishing the ball very well.

Pacers 100
Sixers 99


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Us against Iverson again.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Marshall is doing pretty good.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Marshall finally getting good minutes and proving why he made the team. I'm loving this guy.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

OT: I saw Travis Best today on dutch TV, he was playing with his Italian club against Amsterdam :biggrin: 

I love Travis :banana:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers are playing great, Jack isn't shooting everytime he touches ball, he's playing smart for a change. Marshall came in and played great, Armstrong played great, I don't know that Saras even played, if he did, wasn't for long.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe will be a 3 pointer team after all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good to hear Marshall is playing well, and Armstrong's continuing his good play. I've been missing the game trying to understand A Midsummer Night's Dream and Algebra II. We're up 17, which is nice, but I think we were up by more.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice, Jermaine. 4 blocks already? And 11 rebounds?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We are outplaying the Sixers now :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a nice jump hop into a fadeaway in the lane, apparently makes an awesome block that I missed, and then nails a 3. Go Granger!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

That block was absolutly insane. He swatted it back to half court. You could actually hear him swat the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong tries to draw two fouls in a row and fails. They both looked good, too.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Man ive rewinded my DVR 8 times now to show different people that are here that amazing block from Granger...this game has been great ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

31andOnly said:


> Man ive rewinded my DVR 8 times now to show different people that are here that amazing block from Granger...this game has been great ...


I need to remember to watch SportsCenter tomorow morning to see that.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

pathetic 4th qtr


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Stupid last quarter, good win though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah Rawle Marshall 5-5 fg's and 6-6 from the line. Awesome.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

They had bench players in most of last quarter, they played it really slow, not like our offense at all. They weren't trying to run up the score. 

Josh Powell got some playing time, didn't do to well, but Marshall played amazing, I don't believe he missed a shot. Finally saw some life out of Granger who didn't play well first 3 games.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Weird that Saras didn't got any playing time. I like our win ofcourse!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-86

Pacers Fan- 3
Box Man- 7
Auggie- 4
Pacerholic- 12
Fred Jones- 16
rock747- 15
Pacersthebest- 18
bbasok- 11
JayRedd- 17
JermaniacFan- 26
StephenJackson- 16

Winner- Pacers Fan!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Weird that Saras didn't got any playing time. I like our win ofcourse!


I think he was out with a back injury.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice, Jermaine. 4 blocks already? And 11 rebounds?



Beastin :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good game. I totally forgot about it until the end of the second quarter, but we were passing the ball around great. Jackson even got a few assists in there.

Now if only I could guess the score right.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

If Jackson plays like he did tonight, we'd be very hard to beat. He didn't jack up awful shots, he acted more as a slasher than a shooter which is what I like. He played great, aside from 1 or 2 bad passes.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice to see JO getting his first double double of the season :clap: and the block fest continues! 4 blocks ! impressed by rawle as well.. keep it up!!

and nice guess Pacer Fan! :clap:


----------

